# Help Locker Key Broken on my Starspirit



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi could anyone point me in the right direction to get a replacement locker key for my Autocruise Starspirit, i have tried Timsons keys in my local town no blanks available, this key opens all the outside lockers including the gas cabinet, the only locker it does not open is the Toilet Locker,there is a code on the key stamped 2009, i know it can't be the year as my Starspirit is a 2005 model. Any ideas of suppliers i really would be grateful. Thanks Steve.

P.S. West is Best, as my old friend "Grav" said.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi pips

How old is the Starspirit?

Does the key look like this ( note the I ):

.









if so the key blank you are looking for is called a Zadi Vecam key blank and many good accessory shops keep the blanks.

or online from Amazon << 

and others.

If this info is no use...and your key is different then try searching Google images ( always a good way to find stuff :wink: ):-

Google images link <<

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning pipsqueek55,

Spykal has identified the most commonly used key in the industry, so there is a high probability this is the key you have however I do not recollect Zadi using 2009 as a key number, as their range was 9XXX.

You can view a wide range of barrels and keys on one of our trade suppliers sites here: http://www.novaleisure.com/NovaCatalogue2013.htm#/117/zoomed

This may assist you in identifying the key you have and covers most common keys, but not all, alternatively as Spykal suggested if you can attach a photo of your key to a post then we can help you further.

Regards,
Chris[/code]


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Looking at my 2005 Starspirit keys the round one is for the hab door. The key for the lockers etc is rectangular with no id marks other than the key no.

Peter


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

just checked my keys and my no. is 2008 for the hab door and lockers 2005 both square but no name, my toilet is round and 9654.
this is for my 2003 motorhome.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

peterandirene said:


> Looking at my 2005 Starspirit keys the round one is for the hab door. The key for the lockers etc is rectangular with no id marks other than the key no.
> 
> Peter


Same on our 2004 star spirit.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

The only other key brands not covered would be WD and West Alloy so it may be worth a Google search for those.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Called at local key cutting shop today. He was able to cut the round key for me, by the way this opens the hab door and the toilet locker, but hasn't got the rectangular key, for lockers. He has tried to get them for previous customers but can't find them anywhere.

As an aside he is able to supply the Peugeot key for about £45 which I suspect is a lot less than from Peugeot. Although it wouldn't operate the remote central locking it would work in the ignition.

If anyone finds a source for the rectangular key blank I would be interested in the supplier as I could do with a spare.

Peter


----------

